# Glassfish: Deployment von Realms



## scuzzlebud (29. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

wie geht man eigentlich vor, wenn man eine auf Glassfish aufsetzende Anwendung veröffentlichen will und man im Application Server einige Konfigurationen vorgenommen hat (bspw. Security Realms)? 
Man kann dem Anwender, der die Anwendung auf seinem Server installiert, schlecht zumuten, alle Konfigurationen nachzupflegen. Gibt es da eine Art Deployment-Mechanismus o.Ä.?

Danke


----------



## TheDarkRose (29. Apr 2011)

Hmm, da suche ich auch schon ne Weile. Eigentlich müsste doch alles unter config/domain.xml liegen. Man könnte ja ein Skript schreiben, welches die nötigen Parameter in der domain.xml ersetzen/ergänzen.

Sonst musst du es wirklich dem Deployer zumuten.


----------



## FArt (1. Mai 2011)

scuzzlebud hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie geht man eigentlich vor, wenn man eine auf Glassfish aufsetzende Anwendung veröffentlichen will und man im Application Server einige Konfigurationen vorgenommen hat (bspw. Security Realms)?
> Man kann dem Anwender, der die Anwendung auf seinem Server installiert, schlecht zumuten, alle Konfigurationen nachzupflegen. Gibt es da eine Art Deployment-Mechanismus o.Ä.?
> ...



Bei anderen Application Servern können die Realms mit der Applikation deployt werden, ich würde annehmen, dass man das mit Glassfish auch machen kann. Man sollte grundsätzlich wissen, wo was konfiguriert werden kann und mit welchen Auswirkungen. Die "globale" Konfiguraiton ist nicht immer die Beste, wird aber aus Gründen der Einfachkeit (oder mangels besseren Wissens) oft bevorzugt.


----------

